# ROTM March 2012 Winner!!



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats FBomb! Your ride will be featured on the http://www.gtoforum.com/ homepage and entered in the Quaker State Autoguide.com free oil change drawing.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats, very sweet ride.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful car! Congrats to the winner :cheers.


----------



## FBomb (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, thanks, I didn't expect that. Being new to the forum/and a GTO, I was just trying to introduce myself and put a picture up of my new toy. I didn't think I had a prayer with those beautiful sick-70's cars. I'm glad it wasn't a drag race or I would have lost the contest.Thanks to all that voted. 

Rick Jordan


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

well done FBomb thats a classic color combo, whats not to like....and welcome to the forum...:cheers


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Fbomb, you may be a ble to answer my question. I am looking to put a set of crager s/s wheels on my lemans. what size did you use and what about clearance, any rub on the front and if you let the rear down will it rub on the tire. Any info would be helpfull, size offset ect, also tire size. What about rim width, narrow front and wider rear.


----------



## Inprogress65 (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful car! Great color too! Plum Mist right?


----------

